# Shimano Spheros Questions & Upgrades...



## tofer

Does anyone have experience using the Spheros reels offshore jigging/bottom fishing? Picked up a decent used 12000fa yesterday and am setting it up for Cobia fishing in the spring, and offshore duty during the summer and fall. Does anyone have any advice on what what to spool it up with. Was thinking 50 # braid with a short top shot of mono for tying to terminal tackle or jigs. 

Has anyone tried upgrading these reels some? Have read a few posts about upgrading to the carbontex drags, and possibly upgrading the handle. Does anyone know what handle would fit? Are pretty much the same as the 14000's? 

Are these reels able to be serviced at home for a good cleaning? This one doesn't look bad but its seen a little use so would like to get it cleaned up.


----------



## Brandonshobie

I use the Spheros 14000s and I do not have one bad thing to say about this reel. It has landed me some BIG fish.


----------



## Chris V

Ditto. I have owned 5 of them and still think they are the best value in an offshore/heavy saltwater spinning reel. My largest tarpon to date (est 160-170lbs) was on an 8000FA and my old 12000FA caught at least 40 tuna over 80lbs. They have great drags, strong gears and are very reasonably priced.

As far as cleaning and general service, bring it by the shop next time you have time and I'll run through it with you.


----------



## sniperpeeps

tofer said:


> Does anyone have experience using the Spheros reels offshore jigging/bottom fishing? Picked up a decent used 12000fa yesterday and am setting it up for Cobia fishing in the spring, and offshore duty during the summer and fall. Does anyone have any advice on what what to spool it up with. Was thinking 50 # braid with a short top shot of mono for tying to terminal tackle or jigs.
> 
> Has anyone tried upgrading these reels some? Have read a few posts about upgrading to the carbontex drags, and possibly upgrading the handle. Does anyone know what handle would fit? Are pretty much the same as the 14000's?
> 
> Are these reels able to be serviced at home for a good cleaning? This one doesn't look bad but its seen a little use so would like to get it cleaned up.



My 14000 is my favorite reel, I have it on a Shimano Terramar xx stiff. If I can only take one rig fishing, it is that one. I have caught tuna, kings, mahi, AJ's, Snapper, Scamp, etc on it. Plan on purchasing another one before Cobia season kicks in. I have had the drag on it hot to the touch and it still keeps rockin!

I have mine spooled with 65lb powerpro. Sometimes I have a topshot on it and sometimes not, depending on what I am fishing for.


----------



## tofer

Thanks for the responses. Looks like its going to be a great reel, I did manage to figure out a few things, took out a few screws and cleaned the buildup under the spool and what not. I'll swing by there some time this week Chris. Will need to put some new line on there anyways since not sure about the stuff that's on there. Think I'm going to run straight braid with a little backing and just leave a little room on the top to add a little mono as needed.


----------



## bigfella

I have an 8000 and love it, thinking about adding a 4000 for near shore and triple tail. Mine has been super reliable and has some serious arse behind it.


----------



## lobsterman

tofer said:


> Does anyone have experience using the Spheros reels offshore jigging/bottom fishing? Picked up a decent used 12000fa yesterday and am setting it up for Cobia fishing in the spring, and offshore duty during the summer and fall. Does anyone have any advice on what what to spool it up with. Was thinking 50 # braid with a short top shot of mono for tying to terminal tackle or jigs.
> 
> Has anyone tried upgrading these reels some? Have read a few posts about upgrading to the carbontex drags, and possibly upgrading the handle. Does anyone know what handle would fit? Are pretty much the same as the 14000's?
> 
> Are these reels able to be serviced at home for a good cleaning? This one doesn't look bad but its seen a little use so would like to get it cleaned up.


It is the workhorse of the Shimano lineup. I don't believe you could find anyone to speak bad about them. I have caught sailfish, kings, cobia, jacks, sharks,grouper, snapper, dolphin and assorted other fish on my 14000 without a hitch. My son and I also have 4000's too and we have caught some monster fish on them as well. I also have a 6000 and an 8000. Killer reels.


----------



## tofer

Thanks for the help and advice Chris. Finally got it all fixed up after getting that cursed rotor nut off. Its cleaned and lubed and nice and smooth. (After a few tries of making everything perfect.) Nice fresh line on and it, and its ready to kill some fish :thumbup:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

I had a spehros. I had to upgrade to a Saragosa. It was kinds old. I was fishing the Oriskany and an AJ or somthing with an attitude gave me the fight for my life. After that, it wasnt the same. It had a clicking noise after that. So I just chunked it. Im getting a Stella for Christmas so I wont have these sorta problems!


----------



## Kim

http://www.jignpop.com/

http://smoothdrag.com/

Try here for upgrades on drags handles and such, if Kil doesn't have it he will steer you to who does. I've got upgrades here for some of my Stella's and they have turned out awesome! Smooth Drag will hook you up as far as new drag discs go, make sure you get the Cals drag grease to go with them.


----------



## tofer

Thanks for the link Kim! I was thinking about putting a Stella handle on it just wonder what they charge for it.


----------



## Kim

If you want economy shop at smooth drag, JignPop is pricy.


----------



## tofer

Just ordered some cals and carbontex for it. Hopefully it'll be worth the little bit of investment in it. Now I just need something big to pull some drag for me.


----------



## Nat

I need to get another spheros 3000 or 4000 for inshore

You rekon they will be on sale at Outcast or Bass Pro or Sam's anytime soon ?

I'm getting to be a thrifty shopper these last few years


----------



## Brandonshobie

The spheros 4000 is the smallest 4000 reel I have seen. Not a bad little reel thow


----------



## Chris V

Nat, it's not a Spheros, but I do still have a few Stradic 4000FIs left on clearance. Shimano changed them up again and although this last generation of Stradics were tough as nails, we still needed to make room for the new ones.

I'm PMing you the price


----------



## Nat

I"ll be down to see you !


----------



## tofer

Crazy the carbontex and cals showed up in 2 days, from CA. Incredible, can't wait to get the drag re-worked. I've got a few other reels the cals will help with too. Now that's service!


----------



## FishGolfDrink

tofer said:


> Crazy the carbontex and cals showed up in 2 days, from CA. Incredible, can't wait to get the drag re-worked. I've got a few other reels the cals will help with too. Now that's service!


Ditto.. I put the carbontex washers in every reel I own. I just bought YakSquatch's 8000 spheros he was selling and was thrilled to see it already had the carbon fiber drags in it! 

I just took it apart for the first time today and the reel is almost identical to my Saragosa. The biggest thing functionally between the Spheros and the Saragosa is the handle. I'm looking for an upgrade now. Internally, the only difference I noticed was the type of metal used in the main gear. The spool on the Gosa looks a lot nicer too, but that doesn't have any real impact on performance between the 2.


----------



## lobsterman

FishGolfDrink said:


> Ditto.. I put the carbontex washers in every reel I own. I just bought YakSquatch's 8000 spheros he was selling and was thrilled to see it already had the carbon fiber drags in it!
> 
> I just took it apart for the first time today and the reel is almost identical to my Saragosa. The biggest thing functionally between the Spheros and the Saragosa is the handle. I'm looking for an upgrade now. Internally, the only difference I noticed was the type of metal used in the main gear. The spool on the Gosa looks a lot nicer too, but that doesn't have any real impact on performance between the 2.


 
The Saragoosa handle will also fit the Spheros.


----------



## sniperpeeps

tofer said:


> Crazy the carbontex and cals showed up in 2 days, from CA. Incredible, can't wait to get the drag re-worked. I've got a few other reels the cals will help with too. Now that's service!



How hard is it to replace those washers?


----------



## FishGolfDrink

lobsterman said:


> The Saragoosa handle will also fit the Spheros.


Know if a Stella handle will fit? I think it would match the color better.


----------



## FishGolfDrink

sniperpeeps said:


> How hard is it to replace those washers?


5 minutes tops...

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1308.0


----------



## sniperpeeps

FishGolfDrink said:


> 5 minutes tops...
> 
> http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1308.0


Awesome Thanks! I'm about to order mine now. I can't imagine how filthy mine will be when I take those washers out.


----------



## FishGolfDrink

sniperpeeps said:


> Awesome Thanks! I'm about to order mine now. I can't imagine how filthy mine will be when I take those washers out.


Clean the cavity out really good, you don't want any sand or old burnt drag material in there. Get some of that Cal's drag greese with them too. This upgrade is cheap and has a big performance improvement.. no brainer. Shoot me a PM if you have any questions.


----------

